# Planted 10 gal questions... LOTS of them...



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay so by january I'll have my 10 gallon sorority tank. I'll also be getting some plants, too. Here Is what I'm getting:

1 of these: http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...n-Mat-Microsorum-pteropus-30-Leaves-jamat.htm

2 of these: http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...a-densa-EASY-plant-turtle-food-ancharis06.htm

And 1 of these: http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...covered-in-Marimo-ball-moss-ball-dwmarimo.htm

I'm spending $40 on plants, so I really need to make sure I don't kill it all for nothing. So, here are the questions.

1. What special care do the plants require? I think marimo requires some type of special care, does it?

2. What else will I need to keep the plant alive (Like fertilizers...)

3. How will I make the java ferns shorter if they get too tall for 10 gallons? Or do they always stay short enough?

4. How Do I plant Anarchis in Gravel? I have a hard time planting Anarchis but I really want some to improve water quality since I'll have alot of fish and maybe some shrimp/snails...

5. (PLEASE answer this one!!!!!!) What should I do to prepare the plants to go into the tank? Do I run them under tap water or keep them in a container of pre conditioned water for a certain amount of time or do I just put them straight in the tank or something else?

That's all I can think of. Please answer any of these questions, you don't have to answer all of them. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

You've picked really easy plants, and they'll be coming from a good source. I've gotten multiple plants from Heather... all in excellent condition.

As for special care, just make sure you use fluorescent lighting. You could use some fertilizers if you like, but I'd see how they do for a while at first. I've used Seachem Flourish with good success.

You can plant the anacharis into the gravel. Just stick the end with the weight into the substrate. I plant all of mine. As for the tall leaves of the Java fern, they grow, but very slowly. If some look like they wont work at all you can trim them from the base near the rhizome. You may know this, but don't plant the Java fern in the substrate. It's rhizomes must be out in the open. You can tie or rubberband it to a rock, driftwood, or decoration. The roots will attach to the object.

Once the anacharis reaches the height of the aquarium, just pinch the stem about half way down and replant the part you trimmed off. The end will grow roots and you'll have twice as many plants after a while!

Some people are more particular about cleaning their plants than others. I tend to just run mine under clean water and get rid of any dying matter. I've yet to have problems, but I may just be lucky.


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

And the bulbs should be in the 6500-6700K range.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

All good advice from Moe! 

I just wanted to add that, to break the "line of sight" in a sorority (so the more submissive girls
can reach the surface less bullied), taller plants are best...Amazon Swords (which will outgrow 
a normal 9-10inch tall 10G eventually) are hardy, tall, and look beautiful. Another tall plant
is Red Flame Sword, but it's usually more expensive for some reason. 
I love Anacharis because they grow super fast...BUT....The leaves are fragile & "shed"
so much it gets annoying lol...Anchoring them into the substrate will help, rather than left floating. 
Hornwort looks similar but is less fragile...AND...Has tiny white flowers that bloom. 

Good luck & you'll do great!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

To plant Java fern in the gravel I just hook one or two of those thin little roots underneath the gravel, right? I did that with my java fern in my 2.5 gallon tank and so far so good...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I might get some swords... here's a sword that grows around 7 inches:

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ECHINODORUS-PARVIFLORUS-TROPICA-small-sword-parv01.htm

Should I get some of these? I don't mind not getting them, but they would look nice. I'm wondering whether or not to get them because of the size they get. I want a heavily planted tank, but not too heavy. Enough so that the females can hide and it looks very green and lush, but I don't want it to become too crowded with plants. I want it so that there can be some open spots (roughly 1/3 - 1/4 of the tank at least) and so that the females are easy-ish to spot, so that they're not hiding all day. So more of a medium to high planted tank.

So, that being said, should I get some of those swords? And if so, how many? And do they need anything?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> Okay I might get some swords... here's a sword that grows around 7 inches:
> 
> http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ECHINODORUS-PARVIFLORUS-TROPICA-small-sword-parv01.htm
> 
> ...


Swords are fairly easy. They do require more light than other plants I've seen discussed above. But they also are root feeders. So, you'll need root tabs to give them the extra nutrients they don't get from the fertilizer you put in. I have found that it is not uncommon to see them look like they are dying for the first couple weeks. This is actually normal though. They are apparently grown partially out of the water until they get to the fish stores... then they are fully submerged. This causes them to look like they are dying while adjusting. Pinching or trimming dead leaves for a little bit of time will help it to adjust though  I have found that they adjust to the amount of light they get. My sword is in a 5 gallon, and it has long, slender leaves (like it is reaching up to the light). But my boyfriend has it in a 30 gallon... and the leaves are fat because it's getting stronger light daily. Hope this helps your decision some


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

dr2b said:


> Swords are fairly easy. They do require more light than other plants I've seen discussed above. But they also are root feeders. So, you'll need root tabs to give them the extra nutrients they don't get from the fertilizer you put in. I have found that it is not uncommon to see them look like they are dying for the first couple weeks. This is actually normal though. They are apparently grown partially out of the water until they get to the fish stores... then they are fully submerged. This causes them to look like they are dying while adjusting. Pinching or trimming dead leaves for a little bit of time will help it to adjust though  I have found that they adjust to the amount of light they get. My sword is in a 5 gallon, and it has long, slender leaves (like it is reaching up to the light). But my boyfriend has it in a 30 gallon... and the leaves are fat because it's getting stronger light daily. Hope this helps your decision some



Yeah that's what happened to my swords & I'm glad to know it's normal because it's still happening...The roots look healthy though just some yellowing on a few leaves. So the fish poo isn't fertilizer enough for the swords? :/ darn it..back to the plant shop for tabs...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

A good way to anchor down anacharis is to rubberband the bottom of a stem to a small rock. I kept a thin piece of foam paper (?) in between the rubber band and the plant to keep the band from cutting into the stem. Keeps the plant down, and you can easily move it around. I bought a bundle of anacharis a few weeks ago. Most of the original stems melted but out of those stems baby plants branched out and they grow FAST. I guess it was part of the adjusting process. I haven't had a problem with shedding leaves. Maybe my platies eat them?

Unless you have high light and/or co2 you wont be needing any special fertilizers. Maybe just a simple iron supplement Like API's LeafZone, or Kent's. If you have any root feeders such as amazon sword you probably want to get root tabs and stick them under the plant. Replace every few months. Just stick to low light (around 15-20 watts of 6500k florescent lighting) as a 10 gal tank can get overgrown pretty quickly. Especially with Anacharis and sword plants.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

So with the root tabs do I have to place them all over the tank or can I just put them where the swords are? THese plants will most likely thrive because I'm going to get a 40 watt one of those swirly lightbulbs. So that's 4 watts per gallon... I can take low and medium light plants. 

If I bunch the swords (I probably will, I like making my plants bunched) Than can I just put one root tab under/right next to the plants and replace the tabs once every month or 2 months?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just put them where the roots are. Do keep in mind that when you bunch plants, the leaves will be overlapping each other. The leaves on the top will be blocking light from the lower leaves. this may cause the lower leaves to suffer and melt off. I noticed this happened when I kept Hygro's bunched together.

I think your tank will be ok with that much amount of light. CFL's are less effective than the standard tubes. If it is too much light you will notice Alage, and dying plants (too much light cause plants to grow fast - there may not be enough co2 & nutrients to sustain this growth spurt so the plants will die). If this is the case you wil either A) have to lower the light; or B) add c02 and ferts to your tank. But like I said I think 40 watts of CFL will be ok. Or you can also get 2 lamps and put in a 15-20w cfl in each. That will help spread the light better. Thats what I would do but my desk can only accomodate one lamp...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Since it's a 10g it'll have a hood so there will be no need for a lamp (=

I think I'll buy 2 or 3 swords and place them a couple of inches apart. like where the leaves almost touch, but not quite. like...

v v v instead of vvv or wv (note, the v's and w's represent the sword plants)

I'll be getting a timer for the light. How about 10 o'clock to 6 o'clock? Or, if it needs to be on longer, 9 o'clock to 7 o'clock? I don't want a bacterial bloom (obviously), so how many hours should I keep it on? Alex09: Thanks for giving me so much information!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

8-10 hours of light is good. Doesn't matter when. I like to turn mine on in the afternoon as I like having my tank lighted during the night. My light goes off at 8PM.

Will your hood have 2 sockets to accommodate 2 CFL bulbs? If so, i would put a 13-15w bulb in each. I hear this is a good combination for a 10 gal.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

okay (= 

That answers the question on another thread I made. Because I just got a 10 gallon today (YES!) and it says to put bulbs in that are "No more than 15 watts" And yes it does have 2 circets. I can't fit the swirly lights in, though. I need the get more slender shaped lightbulbs because there is a plastic cover that only fits slender lightbulbs over the circet. 

My dad probably wont take me to my LFS's for a few more days... maybe a week =/ So I probably can't get the bulbs for awhile....

Which would look better in a planted tank... Natural colored gravel or black?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

From what I've seen black gravel looks great when in a tank with plants that are a lighter value of green while brown/lightbrown natural gravel looks good in a tank with darker value to medium value green plants. (contrast and whatnot.)
I would also suggest these: http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Bacopa-Australis-EASY-PLANT-australis01.htm
The growth and color change depending on the amount of light given giving the plant a personality of it's own.
Plants with personality compliment fish with personality and looks really nice compared to a tank with plants that just seem stuck there statically without any feeling.
Plus since you'll have a lot of light they'll probably hug the bottom of the tank making a nice looking foreground/carpet plant, depending on how much you want to prune.
I can't wait to see your progress. 
You should start a thread with pictures from beginning to end!
It would be so much fun, and I'm sure everyone would like to see how things work out for your sorority.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I will make a log... as soon as I start getting the stuff...

I'm going to work REALLY hard on this tank and making it look amazing. I'll take my time choosing which elements would best suit it, carefully place my plants and ornaments, and try to choose the best and most healthy females. If I got an extra $100, all of my females would come off of aquabid... But being 13 I'm kinda poor so I'll have to settle with petstore Bettas. 

I hope this tank gets PERFECT. Unfortunatly I only have $110 to spend on it. But I've seen some beautiful sororities built on the same budget that I have. 

Maybe I'll have to go without the small marimo ball covered driftwood because of my budget. It's only a 3 to 1 inch difference... IDK which would look best in a 10 gal? Or do you think the driftwood is a bit small... even the large is only 7 inches...

That's all I can think of for the moment. I need a perfect tank lol.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Substrate is all up to you. It depends on your personal taste I guess. for example, Some people like rainbow colored gravel but I would sooner die that have that in my tank lol.

For my gravel I couldnt make up my mind between black or natural. I ended up getting 2 bags of natural covered gravel, 1 bag of black gravel, and mixing it up. Each bag was 5lbs. I like it. IMO my tank's substrate would look to light with just natural gravel, but too dark with black gravel. See my threads if you are interested in pics.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are compact flourescents good for plants?

Sorry I know hardly anything about lights... so if the answer's obvious whoops. I ask this because I'm pretty sure it's the only flourescent my tank takes (I think) Because the plastic cover that's supposed to cover the lights says "Type Tubular or Compact Flourescent (CF) Use lamps rated no more than 15 watts. " Is CF The same as CFL? (Which is good for plants... I think....)

EDIT: Lol nevermind.... THe answer was obvious lol it's good for the plants (As everyone but me knows)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

CFL = *C*ompact *F*lorescent *L*ight
Just get something in the 6500k range. Thats what plants absorb best.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Are compact flourescents good for plants?
> 
> Sorry I know hardly anything about lights... so if the answer's obvious whoops. I ask this because I'm pretty sure it's the only flourescent my tank takes (I think) Because the plastic cover that's supposed to cover the lights says "Type Tubular or Compact Flourescent (CF) Use lamps rated no more than 15 watts. " Is CF The same as CFL? (Which is good for plants... I think....)
> 
> EDIT: Lol nevermind.... THe answer was obvious lol it's good for the plants (As everyone but me knows)


Definitely not a stupid question.
With so many acronyms today it's easy to become confused. (i seriously hate those things. i much prefer to type things out myself. haha but they do save a whole lot of time!)

I'm glad you're getting things straightened out. I hope your tank comes together nicely.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm hoping so too lol. My dad is obviously eager to see it start because he was like "So how ya ganna cycle it... I'm guessing your ganna need gravel to start it.... How will you cycle it *worried expression*.... You do have plenty of money, right?.... How will we test your water... I know! Lets use part of my testing kit!" He really wants me to start lol. He even spent like an hour adding extra support to the thing the tank is sitting on so it would be sturdy. 

I've decided to not go for the driftwood. The ornaments around here cost $5 apiece. If I have enough money leftover afterwards THAN I'll buy some of that driftwood. I can't wait until the stores open back up and I can start up my fishtank!!!!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh I got a better idea yet. For the gravel, do you think that blue mix of light and dark blue gravel that you see everwhere would look cool? It would add a touch of color, yet it would still look kinda natural. so maybe something like this (yes it is a big bag. I like deep substrate though...)

http://www.amazon.com/PETCO-Blue-Jean-Aquarium-Gravel/dp/B002CYPHAU/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

And scatter a few of these here and there on the gravel just for looks:

http://www.amazon.com/Marble-Accent...8?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1293355346&sr=1-8

Do you think it would look too fake if I did this?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

My sister had some trouble with those flat marbles recently, said the paint started leeching into the water. Just keep an eye on it and I'm sure it'll look fine.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

okay.

I'm going to the fish store today! Pics later...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I decided on a gravel with a mix of turquoise, green, and blue. It just looks kinda teal because of the color blend with bright turquoise dots. I'll get pics when the water clears. Oh, The filter only makes current on the very surface. Should I baffle it or is this good for sucking up dead leaves on the surface and such...

Luckily the tank looks easy to fill, so the plants I ordered and 2-3 ornaments should work to fill it! Question: If I leave the lights on for 9 hours of the day, 30 watts total, will there be an algea problem?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

are these safe to use with aquariums with fish?

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Flourish-Fertlizer-Root-Tablets-10-tablets-flroottab.htm

My dad is making me verify.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ by that I mean does it add anything bad for fish to the water.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes they are safe. those tabs are specifically meant for aquarium use.

And I dont believe it is necessary to baffle filters for female bettas. The are stronger swimmers than the males. My female betta has no trouble swimming around in my 10 gal.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay thanks. Another question (Yes, I ask alot of questions, but thats what this thread is for!)

How do I plant the java fern? I know, only cover the roots. It's SO hard though. There are just a few little hair sized roots and it's almost impossible to bury them. I managed to bury one in the 10 gallon today that came out of my 2.5 gallon tank, but that took 10 minutes and it's still not in very well.

So how do I bury these roots?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't bother with that. I just rubberband the base of the fern to a small rock. Way easier and easy to move around and redecorate.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Java%20Fern%20IV.htm

-


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'll rubberband it to a large rock and bury the rock. Once the water isn't smelly and cloudy in my tank, that is (cycling).


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Thanks! I think I'll rubberband it to a large rock and bury the rock. Once the water isn't smelly and cloudy in my tank, that is (cycling).


Make sure to leave the rhizome exposed!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Make sure to leave the rhizome exposed!


Of course. I'm going to bury the rock so that you can't just barely see it, so maybe I'll make the top a milimeter under the gravel lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just found a beautiful carpet plant! Look at this...

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...by-Tears-Pearl-grass-15-stems-babytears15.htm

Okay now I WANT it!!!! Lol. How tall does it get, and how do I shorten it? (I want it to stay a couple inches tall, max) Does this plant need any special supplies? Any special care instructions? And it's sold with 15 stems. How large an area is that?

EDIT: Another question. How do you replant it? I think it's like anarchis in the sense that you cut it in half once it grows too large and put a plant weight on it. It looks REALLY hard to put a plant weight on all those stems though...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I really like the "baby tears" for a carpet plant. I found a dwarf version that gets .25 inches tall! But I also found out about fox tails... here are the fox tails:

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Foxtail-Green-Myriophyllum-Pinnatum-FRY-SAVER-gfox10.htm

And here's the carpeting plant:

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/DWARF-BABY-TEARS-Hemianthus-callitrichoides-HCPTD.htm

Which should I get? I'm super low on funds so I can only get one. Remember I'm getting that huge java fern mat... a couple of anarchis stems.... and 3 of those swords. This tank needs some heavy planting since in the sorority I'm only puting in 2 - 4 ornaments. So do I need to fill up more space and go with the fox tails or can I work on making it look better with the carpet plant?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I would go with the foxtail myself because it would provide a better place than the carpet plant that won't proved any cover or distraction for your fish.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yah I agree. I love the bunched plants and the foxtails provide lots of cover and look great because they're so thick and green. The reason I love these bunched plants so much is that you just bury part of their stem and then they grow fast so you get to pinch them in half and start a new bundle so even if you only start off with one or two bunched plants your tank will become heavily planted in a couple of months.

So even if the plants I ordered don't take up enough room the bunched plants will fill it in quickly. So my current plant list:

1 X huge java fern mat

3 X some sword... forgot the name lol

2 X anarchis

2 X foxtail "green"

1 X small java fern (came from Neons tank lol)

I think this will fill in the tank nicely. Any advice on the foxtail "green"?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have another question. I will eventually get dwarf baby tears because they look so cool.

Do they need any co2 or fertilizers? And can they grow in 30 watts, 6500ks CFL light in my 10 gal? And how do I plant it (I want it to spread)? Please answer I really want to get it eventually and I need to know about it!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure about the baby tears. I hear it can be difficult for some people. Besides moss, most people can only grow carpet plants in high tech (high light, pressurized co2, tons of ferts) or soil based NPT tanks. Have you tried looking into making a moss carpet instead? it will be much less demanding.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will now. Lol thanks. How about this:

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...wonderful-lawn-or-floating-plant-riccia23.htm

So how do I tie it down? According to the website owner it works as a great carpet when tied down. And does this need anything? Since it's medium lighting I'm guessing I don't need any fertilizers or anything, but you never know. Is it something you can use to feed shrimps? Will female Bettas pick at it? Thanks!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I can now officially handle high light plants. I have 2.8 watts per gallon because I just put in a total of 28 CFL watts. IDK the kelvin rating, but it's one of the swirly lights and those always have the appropriate rating. My dad bought it and didn't check for the k's... at least I don't have to spend money lol. 

I REALLY want those dwarf baby tears. With me now having a high light tank, can I handle them? I've heard many people can keep them without co2 and fertilizers. I want my tank so that you can hardly see the gravel from all the plants Lol. I'm going to eventually be throwing out lots of those bunched plants... My lighting is Waaay higher than I expected... I mean look at this thing! (Quick unrelated to plant question. Will this light heat my tank up????)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Soil always helps in aquariums such as this. Especially if you're wanting a carpet plant.
I just bought a huge bag of soil myself 2 days ago.
It was 4.50 tax included. (original price was 3.99 i think)
And if you do get soil be sure to get some snails as well to help aerate the soil.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well you should try to find what the k rating of those bulbs are. Check the base of the bulbs they are covered in tiny print and usually say so right there. Hardy low light plants (like java fern& anubias) and weeds (anacharis, hornwort, and wisteria) wont care, but other plants probably will. This is because plants can have a hard time absorbing light that is not in the correct color spectrum. If the k rating is way off, (say around 3000k) then you may as well have a low light tank for all the good it will do. So long as its between 5000k and 10000k you should be fine. Unlike plants, algae can absorb practically any light so be prepared for an algae bloom - especially with the brightness you have. I know my 10 gal tank got overrun with algae with a single 26 watt bulb. All I had to do to fix it was to raise the bulb several inches higher. This was easy for me because My tank is open top and is lighted using a gooseneck desk lamp. If algae problems DO occur you will have to get new bulbs (lower watts), OR add co2 and ferts. Does the light look yellow-ish or blue-ish? How long are you going to leave the light on per day?

If you want to get the dwarf baby tears go ahead and get them. The worst that could happen is that they will die. lol. If you get them make sure that there will be no plants above them which will block out light.I do suggest however you stick with proven hardy plants if this is going to be your first planted tank... You dont want to be overwhelmed.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

^
+1
I agree. You should probably stick with plants that are easier for beginners. 
I was thinking about the bdts too. but decided creeping jenny and bacopa would look fine.
With as much light as you have the bacopa will stay short.
Just make sure you have some floaters and plenty of stems to suck up the nitrate.
And yes, you must make sure you light is within a range that the plants can absorb.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Of course Lol. I wasn't planning on getting the dwarf baby tears for a couple of months. 

Unfortunatly I'm just going to have to work overtime because the light is stuck right over the tank. I'm ready to battle it, though. I got an algae scraper. I'll use it to scrape up the glass (If it gets bad enough, daily) And maybe even the decorations. I'll be frequently using the gravel vac, so the algae that forms on the gravel will get sucked up. I might get some shrimp, which eat algae off of plants. Not a snail, I've heard that they are super messy.

I hope I can fight off the algae Lol.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

nooooo it's 5000 k's. grrrr. But plants can still survive in that....


----------

